# Maze-type smoke generator that's expandable......



## sausageboy (Dec 30, 2011)

Great demo today of a maze-type smoker that's infinitely expandable....it can smoke for 24 hours or more...very cool !

Idea came from a ProQ smoker seen a few years ago and a charcoal maze.


----------



## stubshaft (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## fishwrestler (Dec 31, 2011)

stubshaft said:


>


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't have pics, but I'll see what I can do.

You can also adjust the smoke level by adjusting the amount of pellets it burns....very novel idea.


----------



## sprky (Dec 31, 2011)

hummmm interesting, however as others have said


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## boykjo (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 31, 2011)

Now you better have pictures soon cause you are going up against a very popular member with his invention of the AMNP smoking making device.


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll try to get pics before next weekend.

The only disadvantage I can see, if you want to call it that, is that it only currently burns pellets.

That does't bother me too much...the neatest thing about it is that it can be used for extended smokes in a small smoker up to a small smokehouse.


----------



## onytay (Dec 31, 2011)

fpnmf said:


>




LOL


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad you like it..feel free to use it!!!!

  Craig


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 31, 2011)

What is the link to the thread it was in or to the website?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 31, 2011)

Well good idea but who would want a candle starting their dust or pellets?































I dont think so Vern


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 31, 2011)

It's not started with a candle.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

It looks OK, but your going to have a hard time convincing anyone around here to try it. Todd's the man, and his gadget & customer service are second to none. Also, if that's not a candle, what is it?


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 31, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Also, if that's not a candle, what is it?


I think you're talking about a different smoke generator.


----------



## sausageboy (Dec 31, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Todd's the man, and his gadget & customer service are second to none.


I have an A-MAZE-N and love it, this is a different idea though.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry

Not intended to start a huge fire storm here.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

I would still like to see a photo of the product that you are talking about. Sorry I thought the photo Nepas had was the one you were talking about and it showed a candle lighting the dust.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm the guy who designed the smoke generator in question.

The goal was to make a generator that'll produce smoke for a small smokehouse reliably for the desired amount of time, even 24 hours or more.

The design could also be scaled down for a smoker.

Pics soon!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 1, 2012)

Doesn't seem to be a ProQ idea

Sounds like Digg is making his own version

Todd


----------



## roller (Jan 1, 2012)

Yep Todd`s the man around here for sure...I am not jumping ship for nobody....


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2012)

Roller said:


> Yep Todd`s the man around here for sure...I am not jumping ship for nobody....




X2


----------



## smokeamotive (Jan 1, 2012)

Roller said:


> Yep Todd`s the man around here for sure...I am not jumping ship for nobody....




X3


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 1, 2012)

The new smoke generator isn't intended to be a replacement or alternative to any other smoke maker.

It was designed for a specific purpose.

I have an A-MAZE-N sawdust smoker that I love and use all the time.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 1, 2012)

Still waiting for pics Dig

Got my curiosity up + guys can use something for a larger smokehouse

TJ


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 1, 2012)

I


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 1, 2012)

Diggy doesn't have a camera.

I'll have some pics in a week or so when my new digital camera arrives. (the old one bit the dust)


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 6, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> Diggy doesn't have a camera.
> 
> I'll have some pics in a week or so when my new digital camera arrives. (the old one bit the dust)


The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it too . Glad it is not a ProQ item -


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 6, 2012)

The ProQ is a good product, it's just more geared to the European crowed, due to shipping.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 6, 2012)

Expandable, sounds interesting but I can't imagine walking away from a smoker for 24 hours the suspense would make me crazy...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Expandable, sounds interesting but* I can't imagine walking away from a smoker for 24 hours the suspense would make me crazy...JJ*


Kinda like leaving the newborn with a sitter...... right JJ..... Dave


----------



## lowpull (Jan 6, 2012)

I would be interested in one that would run longer for a small smoke house I am building.


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 6, 2012)

Never had the occasion to smoke anything for 24 hours...


----------



## lowpull (Jan 7, 2012)

Different people have different needs.


----------



## frosty (Jan 7, 2012)

Interesting product.  IMO I will stay with the AMNPS I have for now.


----------



## stubshaft (Jan 8, 2012)

Interested in seeing the photo's too.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 8, 2012)

I am confused and wondering why this topic was started over a week ago and the product can not be shown?


----------



## macsbbq (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds like an interesting idea and like everyone else I can't wait to see how it works.

Just as a note... If you are smoking for long periods, upwards of 12 hours, you will get better results by resting (removing the food from the smoker) every 12 hours... I'm not sure of the science behind it, but I've tried it (after some research) and noticed the difference.


----------



## sausageboy (Jan 18, 2012)

DDF got some nasty mean messages relating to this, at this point he's not letting me take pics.

:icon_sad:


----------



## vortreker (Jan 19, 2012)

I thought this was a candle.


----------



## tlcase (Jan 20, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> DDF got some nasty mean messages relating to this, at this point he's not letting me take pics.
> :icon_sad:



Wow, that's too bad if that's true. Last I checked, free enterprise is a good thing. Todd makes a fine product, has good customer service, and has developed a loyal user base here due to high recommendation from users. No reason to go after this guy for experimenting with the same concept is there? There is more than one way to catch a mouse you know. (steps off soapbox)


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 20, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> DDF got some nasty mean messages relating to this, at this point he's not letting me take pics.




That's too bad. I was really looking forward to seeing what he had come up with.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2012)

If DDF is being harassed...He needs to contact a Mod or Admin Member and report the offenders...We can disagree and debate but Harassment is grounds for suspension or permanent removal from the SMF...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Jan 21, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> If DDF is being harassed...He needs to contact a Mod or Admin Member and report the offenders...We can disagree and debate but Harassment is grounds for suspension or permanent removal from the SMF...JJ


----------



## alelover (Jan 23, 2012)

Have to agree with JJ.


----------

